# Airline Tubing Slipping



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm running a sponge filter in my shrimp tank and experiencing trouble with the airline tubing slipping off either end (off the air pump or off the filter). The pump is a bit higher than the tank, but not by enough that gravitational pull should be that much of a factor (especially as it comes off either end). The tubing is a snug fit and when it's attached and when I *want* to detach it, it holds on pretty tightly.

What am I doing wrong? Is there some kind of connector out there I don't know about? Has anyone else experienced this and come up with a solution? It happens pretty much daily, sometimes more than once per day. I appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe try some different airline. I find the black airline seems a bit more snug. I buy it from mr.pets


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Never had that happen before lol try cutting a Inch off the end and reconnect should be good or replace the tubing! I always use the blue marina brand I think it is? good luck.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the ends hard ? Cut a bit off the ends so the airline isn't stretched and or hardened . 
Only time it happens to me is if older .


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It's new tubing and I've already cut it down once, and the fit is very tight - it's often struggle to get it back on. In fact I was wondering if it was *too* snug. I'll try another brand and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the blue silicone one. Works well.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Could the air be blocked somewhere in a filter and your pump be powerful enough that the air pressure blowing tubing off? Try the this pump and tubing with another sponge filter and see if it works the same way?


----------

